

PHP: a fractal of bad design - speg
http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/#stance

======
painisRelative
Sigh....I grow weary of fashion police. Anyone ever told you that beauty is
not skin deep. Some of us like our code warts and all.

